

What Every Start-up Should Know about PR - acav
http://www.thedailymuse.com/entrepreneurship/startup-pr

======
massarog
My advice - do your own PR for as long as you can, don't hire a PR firm. I
fell prey to the persuasive tactics of one firm, which over charged, over
promised, and delivered nothing.

~~~
staunch
Somebody said it best: Only hire a PR firm when you're dealing with too much
_inbound_ press attention.

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
Former owner of PR agency here: absolutely correct.

------
jordhy
I guess the PR scenario has become more complex with the popularization of
social channels, social intent and social influence tools. Also, the
fragmentation of communications means the PR manager needs to keep track of
more campaigns, people. Indeed, not easy to do if you want to do it well.

Just think about the recent PR scandals: AirBnB, the Path contacts-gate, etc.
It's very easy to deal with promotion (proactive PR) but very hard to deal
with mishaps (reactive measures).

------
ispivey
A good PR firm is an enormous help. Having a practiced, impartial judge to
help craft your message is valuable. So is someone who already has
relationships with folks in the press -- it's the same principle as
approaching VCs via entrepreneurs they already know.

It's not for everyone, but if spending $10k on building your brand and
attracting new users doesn't sound crazy, a good PR firm is a decent place to
spend it.

------
techwraith
PR can be summed up in four words: Don't be a dick.

